
Show HN: Vimsical.com – Interactive Screencasting Tool - den1k
http://vimsical.com/new
======
lintcondition
I'd love to see this with a toggle for an "Ignore Mistakes" feature to exclude
any text that was typed and eventually erased. Cool project so far

